# Set all recordings to keep until I delete by default & how to show timeline?



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

1. Is there a way to make all recordings "keep until I delete" by default instead of "When space needed"?

2. Is there a way to make the timeline appear while watching a recording besides pausing the recording?


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

1.

2. Press the Play key on the remote.
You can then dismiss the timeline by pressing the Play key again.


----------



## moose53 (Aug 30, 2011)

docprego said:


> 1. Is there a way to make all recordings "keep until I delete" by default instead of "When space needed"?


https://tivo.com/tivo-tco/save1clickoptions.do

You can change:

* Change my 1-Click episode Recording options.
* Change my 1-Click Season Pass Recording options.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

docprego said:


> 1. Is there a way to make all recordings "keep until I delete" by default instead of "When space needed"?


Words of advice: use KUID sparingly, especially with season passes.
Overuse of KUID will cause scheduling problems due to the TiVo thinking it is full when it really isn't. With the season pass set to KUID, the TiVo will reserve space for all future recordings that are listed in the lineup which could affect pending recordings that are not set to KUID.

Having said that, now that we can put larger hard drives (>2TB) in our TiVos, this is less of a problem.


----------



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

moose53 said:


> https://tivo.com/tivo-tco/save1clickoptions.do
> 
> You can change:
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have both of these already set to "Keep until I delete" and yet "Until space needed" is the default setting whenever I record something.


----------



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

CraigK said:


> 1.
> 
> 2. Press the Play key on the remote.
> You can then dismiss the timeline by pressing the Play key again.


Thank you very much, this is such a help!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I would heed steve's warnings. Why do you think you need KUID on everything? Initially it would not be an issue, but as things fill up...

Depending upon your model, a hard drive upgrade may be better suited.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> I would heed steve's warnings. Why do you think you need KUID on everything? Initially it would not be an issue, but as things fill up...
> 
> Depending upon your model, a hard drive upgrade may be better suited.


As things fill up, the TiVo permanently deletes stuff without warning, while leaving everything in the recently deleted folder intact, and it usually permadeletes the thing you happened to notice and hit record on a night or two earlier that you haven't gotten around to changing the recording options on yet because you've been busy with the stuff that lets you afford a TiVo in the first place, while also not deleting something you've left on there so long you forgot about it and it's at the bottom of the NPL where you never see it.

I figure the point of having options on the TiVo is to let me do things the way I want to (within certain limits), and I should be able to make KUID the default anytime I hit the record button just the record quality is.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

moose53 said:


> https://tivo.com/tivo-tco/save1clickoptions.do
> 
> You can change:
> 
> ...


Is that link for newer than S3 platform units only?

Because it wants me to log into my TiVo account, which seems like I wouldn't need to do just to read about some SPS code or something.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

unitron said:


> I figure the point of having options on the TiVo is to let me do things the way I want to (within certain limits), and I should be able to make KUID the default anytime I hit the record button just the record quality is.


Of course you should be able to use your tivo the way you want to.

My warning is that, as Steve noted, the reservation systems can cause the box to stop recording new shows, even if space is otherwise available. The OP appeared new to Tivo, considering the question and their start date here, and perhaps did not understand how easy it is to upgrade the drive.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

unitron said:


> As things fill up, the TiVo permanently deletes stuff without warning, while leaving everything in the recently deleted folder intact,


Is this new with the Roamio? On my S3s, it always grabs the recently deleted first before deleting any old recording. At least that has been my observation over the years.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

moonscape said:


> Is this new with the Roamio? On my S3s, it always grabs the recently deleted first before deleting any old recording. At least that has been my observation over the years.


Maybe it's just an S2 thing then.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

unitron said:


> Maybe it's just an S2 thing then.


No, it's a TiVo with a malfunctioning database. The recently deleted shows are always supposed to be deleted before anything else.


----------



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm using a Roamio Pro so space is not an issue. I'm accustomed to keeping all my shows indefinitely as this is how I had my WMC PC set up. I'm surprised that I am having difficulty customizing the default behavior of he Roamio. Isn't that why I bought it in the first place; to have greater control over my viewing experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

CrispyCritter said:


> No, it's a TiVo with a malfunctioning database. The recently deleted shows are always supposed to be deleted before anything else.


Actually, isn't it suggestions, THEN recently deleted, then your 'active' recordings?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

docprego said:


> I'm using a Roamio Pro so space is not an issue. I'm accustomed to keeping all my shows indefinitely as this is how I had my WMC PC set up. I'm surprised that I am having difficulty customizing the default behavior of he Roamio. Isn't that why I bought it in the first place; to have greater control over my viewing experience?
> 
> *>> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk <<*


Since most people (assuming, of course) don't use KUID, I think TiVo intentionally made it difficult to set KUID as a default because of the problems it can cause. Their way of asking "Do you really want to do this?" before the command is executed.

P.S. There is an option in your iPhone forum app where you can turn off that annoying signature I have bolded above. 
Please use it. Many forum members here would appreciate it. :up: 
Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

unitron said:


> As things fill up, the TiVo permanently deletes stuff without warning, while leaving everything in the recently deleted folder intact, and it usually permadeletes the thing you happened to notice and hit record on a night or two earlier that you haven't gotten around to changing the recording options on yet because you've been busy with the stuff that lets you afford a TiVo in the first place, while also not deleting something you've left on there so long you forgot about it and it's at the bottom of the NPL where you never see it.
> 
> I figure the point of having options on the TiVo is to let me do things the way I want to (within certain limits), and I should be able to make KUID the default anytime I hit the record button just the record quality is.


If I used KUID delete on everything then I would not have been able to have all the recordings on my TiVos because it would be full. I have programs from years ago because I don't use KUID. My drives are typically around 80% to 90% full. With KUID they would be 100% full and I would need to constantly delete things manually so new things would be recorded. I'd rather have the TiVo manage things automatically which doesn't really happen when KUID is used for everything.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

I've had TiVos for over a decade. Series 2s, Series 3s, Series 4 Premieres and Roamios. I've never ever had any TiVo spontaneously delete any recording I've made before it first deleted anything in my Recently Deleted folder and then it cleared out suggestions. And even when those are empty it alway starts deleting the oldest recordings I've made. It NEVER just randomly deletes recent recordings.

Jeff

P.S. and I only use KUID sparingly and never for a season pass.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

My only use for KUID is to move a show out of suggestions and into My Shows. If there were another way to do that, I would.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> My only use for KUID is to move a show out of suggestions and into My Shows. If there were another way to do that, I would.


There is. You can just set the keep until date instead. Even if it is in the past, it will treat it like a program you recorded. No need to KUID.

Overall, for better or worse KUID can be a blessing or a curse. Tivo decided that due to the odd behavior that occurs with it, they preferred it not to be default. For those who want everything to default to it, that stinks.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Since most people (assuming, of course) don't use KUID, I think TiVo intentionally made it difficult to set KUID as a default because of the problems it can cause. Their way of asking "Do you really want to do this?" before the command is executed.


Most of my shows are set up as KUID and Keep at Most to All, with the exception of the news programs and Letterman. News programs are set at 2 for keep at most and 10 for Letterman. My understanding of KUID was if I had Keep at most to a set number, say Letterman, that once I reach that number if I had KUID set, that Letterman would stop recording after 10 shows were on the DVR.

The only time I saw space reserved in advance using KUID was on the old Replay TV DVR.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> If I used KUID delete on everything then I would not have been able to have all the recordings on my TiVos because it would be full. I have programs from years ago because I don't use KUID. My drives are typically around 80% to 90% full. With KUID they would be 100% full and I would need to constantly delete things manually so new things would be recorded. I'd rather have the TiVo manage things automatically which doesn't really happen when KUID is used for everything.


If what your saying is true than my Roamio Pro shouldn't record new shows at all. I have 30 SP, 24 are set at KUID, keep at most set to all. I have a few shows going back a few years (transferred from my other Tivos) and at most I've been up to 30% full, as I do try and delete shows that I know will never watch at the end of a television season.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

brianric said:


> The only time I saw space reserved in advance using KUID was on the old Replay TV DVR.


Space *is* reserved on the TiVo for KUID recordings. But *only* for episodes currently in the guide (i.e. about two weeks out). So the issue of prematurely running out of space due to KUID is overstated above.

Jeff


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

nyjklein said:


> Space *is* reserved on the TiVo for KUID recordings. But *only* for episodes currently in the guide (i.e. about two weeks out). So the issue of prematurely running out of space due to KUID is overstated above.
> 
> Jeff


Yes, this is true for the most part.

Just wait for when they decide to run a ''marathon'' of shows you have a KUID season pass (or ARWL) for, and the guide data doesn't distinguish between new and repeat.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

moose53 said:


> https://tivo.com/tivo-tco/save1clickoptions.do
> 
> You can change:
> 
> ...


That link doesn't work but I found settings at https://tivo.com/tivo-tco/1clickoptions.do

However, this only applies to recordings scheduled from the web site, when you select programs to record or season passes from TiVo.com

I would love to have a way to default to KUID for new season passes I create from my TiVo's guide or search results, just as you can on the web site. TiVo obviously sees some value in having that as a feature or they wouldn't have added it to their site, so hopefully it makes its way to the UI of the DVR itself.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

drew2k said:


> That link doesn't work but I found settings at https://tivo.com/tivo-tco/1clickoptions.do
> 
> However, this only applies to recordings scheduled from the web site, when you select programs to record or season passes from TiVo.com
> 
> I would love to have a way to default to KUID for new season passes I create from my TiVo's guide or search results, just as you can on the web site. TiVo obviously sees some value in having that as a feature or they wouldn't have added it to their site, so hopefully it makes its way to the UI of the DVR itself.


I was just about to ask about this exact thing as I would like my season passes to have different defaults than what is set within the Tivo. I am assuming this can't be done on a permanent basis.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I have 28 SPs and ALL are set KUID. Never have a problem with space (never more than 35% full)...but I never keep more than five eps of any hour-long program and no more than 10 of any half-hour program. Sports programs I delete immediately after watching. I stay pretty current...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

drew2k said:


> ...I would love to have a way to default to KUID for new season passes I create from my TiVo's guide or search results, just as you can on the web site...


As would I....


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

brianric said:


> If what your saying is true than my Roamio Pro shouldn't record new shows at all. I have 30 SP, 24 are set at KUID, keep at most set to all. I have a few shows going back a few years (transferred from my other Tivos) and at most I've been up to 30% full, as I do try and delete shows that I know will never watch at the end of a television season.


I have around 130 Season Passes. If I only had a fifth of that then there would not be an issue with a 3TB drive. But with a much smaller drive it would be an issue.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

steve614 said:


> Since most people (assuming, of course) don't use KUID


Really? I KUID basically everything. I also manage the space available, although with the XL4, the Olympics are the only thing even close to filling the thing up. It's like a bottomless pit!

What I want to know is... is there a way to HIDE the timeline while paused? I've been using TiVo since 2004, and I've never found a way.


----------



## Number528 (Oct 6, 2011)

Bigg said:


> What I want to know is... is there a way to HIDE the timeline while paused? I've been using TiVo since 2004, and I've never found a way.


Clear key.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

> What I want to know is... is there a way to HIDE the timeline while paused? I've been using TiVo since 2004, and I've never found a way.


Use the Select-Play-Select backdoor:
S-P-S-Pause-S - Toggles the fast disappear of the Play bar. Also makes the pause ads disappear. You will never complain about ads again (they do show up on delete screens still - but those go away when you delete).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Or the down button...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Bigg said:


> Really? I KUID basically everything. I also manage the space available, although with the XL4, the Olympics are the only thing even close to filling the thing up. It's like a bottomless pit!
> 
> What I want to know is... *is there a way to HIDE the timeline while paused?* I've been using TiVo since 2004, and I've never found a way.


Clear button...
Many folks use a programmable remote and make the pause button issue a pause and clear command to do this.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Number528 said:


> Clear key.


Thanks. Didn't think of that. Makes sense.



dianebrat said:


> Clear button...
> Many folks use a programmable remote and make the pause button issue a pause and clear command to do this.


I use the TiVo remote. The bar is usually nice, but on occasion, I want to see a score or some other graphics up on the screen while it's paused...


----------



## evanborkow (Mar 17, 2008)

While paused, pressing fast forward (frame advance) also clears the bar. On my remote, this is more convenient for me.


----------

